# Hệ thống Điện > THC - điều khiển cao độ đầu cắt tự động >  xin hỏi THC của hãng nào tốt ạ

## cuong

em tính chế máy plasma + router . mà phân vân ko biết dùng thc của hãng nào tốt, hướng dẫn tận tình , vì còn rất gà trong vụ plasma , mong mọi người chỉ bảo

----------


## bibonxyz

Minh hay dung boss

----------


## thucncvt

Để đánh giá  hãng tốt thì phải có trả nghiệm  nhiều loại. chứ không phán như kiểu thầy bói xem voi được .hãy dùng loại nhiều người đang dùng nhất

----------

